# Need a "chirping" or soft door alarm



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a three-year-old who has decided that going to visit the neighbors is a great idea. Obviously, this is NOT OK. What I am looking for is an "alarm" I can leave on 24/7 that alerts me to the fact that the door has been opened or closed. I do not want the siren-style or loud ones, because I would just end up disabling it. Something like a doorbell or chirping/beeping sound would be ideal. I've been googling for a long time and can't find anything of the type--can anyone here help?


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I have some, but have been unsuccessful in finding them online. I did, however, find something similar. Click here and scroll down to where it says "Mini Magnetic Contact Alarm and Chime (4 Pack)" (about 2/3 down the page). The ones that I have have a switch that you can turn off, to the loud alarm, or to a beeping sound (it beeps once when the door is opened). It attaches to the door and doorframe with sticky stuff that comes off easily when you no longer need it. These came in really handy when ds was going through an escape phase! I had them on doors leading to outside and our bedroom door (he was escaping at night and climbing on counters and such).


----------



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you SO much.


----------

